
Ask HN: I need a landing page developer - tertius
I run a commercial photography business that targets a few niches. All of my sales are outbound but I need a landing page as a part of the initial contact for each niche.<p>Suggestions?
======
cauterized
Are you sure you need a developer rather than a designer? Have you considered
a WYSIWYG solution like Squarespace for creating and hosting your pages
yourself?

~~~
tertius
No I don't want to do it myself. I don't have time. I do know of some
solutions that I could do myself.

I'm looking for a developer/designer.

------
wilsonfiifi
Have you tried posting this on upwork.com or similar sites?

